# New UbiSlate 7+. Is it worth having?



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 23, 2012)

UbiSlate 7+ Specifications:

Android OS 2.3

Cortex A8, 700 Mhz Process with HD Video Co Processor

256 MB RAM

Storage: (Internal) 2GB Flash / (External) 2GB to 32GB Supported

Peripherals: 2 Standard USB Ports (Ver. 2.0)

Audio Out: 3.5mm jack

Display and Resolution: 7" Display with 800x480 pixels

Supported Document Formats: All Version Office Document formats and many more

High Quality Video Streaming & HD Quality Video Playback

Input Devices: Resistive Touch Screen

Connectivity with GPRS & WiFi IEEE 802.11 a/b/g

Battery: Upto 180 minutes of battery, AC adaptor 200.240 volts
Rs. 2999/-

guys please comment and tell everyone what do you think.

to pre-order go to UbiSlate


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jan 23, 2012)

I think its good for that price band ...the only drawback is resistive touchscreen...rest its good ...i hv ordered it in december 2011...hope to get it deliverd next month


----------



## nice_guy75 (Jan 27, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> I think its good for that price band ...the only drawback is resistive touchscreen...rest its good ...i hv ordered it in december 2011...hope to get it deliverd next month



I think there are few more issues:
1. Battery Backup (3 hrs, not good)
2. RAM (require atlest 512mb)

and considering the feed back we are getting from the students who have already got the delivery I don't think its a good buy. I have also booked in dec itself but now I have to rethink.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jan 27, 2012)

nice_guy75 said:


> I think there are few more issues:
> 1. Battery Backup (3 hrs, not good)
> 2. RAM (require atlest 512mb)
> 
> and considering the feed back we are getting from the students who have already got the delivery I don't think its a good buy. I have also booked in dec itself but now I have to rethink.



U cannot get ipad 2 in rs 3000....at this price band it is a good deal


----------



## Cilus (Jan 27, 2012)

Ya, for normal usage like Internet (not with HD Flash videos), Email checking, using it as PMP, it is a very good deal. Also android market offers lots of apps to make your usage experience better. Buddy, it is just 3K and you won't get a touch screen phone at that price and here you're getting a complete Tablet with Calling capability.
Although Resistive, different reviews have shown that the screen is very responsive to touch and can be used with ease.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 27, 2012)

I ordered one too in December 2011. Would probably get next Month.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 27, 2012)

Absolutely worth it! 


Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 27, 2012)

I, myself has booked like everyone else. Just wanted to know what you people think.
I had a question. 
Will this tab be able to play angry birds? I mean will proccy be able to handle it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 27, 2012)

> Will this tab be able to play angry birds? I mean will proccy be able to handle it.


 Maybe. But it isnt meant for gaming. its primary usage is meant for books, pdf,etc


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jan 27, 2012)

^^I think processor must be pushed to its threshold to handle angry birds...


Me too have booked one in mid-december and don't have any idea when will I get it......


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 27, 2012)

> An exclusive special offer for you!
> 
> Priortized Delivery and Free Shipping!!
> 
> ...



Sending the cheque tomorrow, probably.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 29, 2012)

nice_guy75 said:


> I think there are few more issues:
> 1. Battery Backup (3 hrs, not good)
> 2. RAM (require atlest 512mb)
> 
> and considering the feed back we are getting from the students who have already got the delivery I don't think its a good buy. I have also booked in dec itself but now I have to rethink.



Truly said,but that refers to the Ubislate7 a.k.a "Akash" Tablet,which was sold for Rs.2,499/- to general public(those who got it eventually).

The second version Ubislate7+ is likely to be a bit  advanced than the former(Ubislate7),which should be satisfiable for a price tag of Rs.2,999/-.
Dude,the money is the real problem for most of us.
Since,after this Ubislate7+  there is a jump of Rs.6,000/- where you get cheaper Tablets(I am not mentioning the Chinese ones.Even if you are *lucky*,you could get hold of a Chinese Tablet at a lesser price point).

Me,also booked and had already send a cheque to "Datawind" for the Ubislate7+ tablet,nearly 20 days ago.
Waiting till end of March 2012 probably!!!


----------



## andy (Jan 30, 2012)

have a look at lucid explanation here Ubislate 7+


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 30, 2012)

> have a look at lucid explanation here Ubislate 7+


nothing new, copycat!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 3, 2012)

My digitian Forum Friends,if *this comes true*:-
...
...
A special committee headed by the IT ministry is going to decide over future specifications of the Aakash 2 tablets, which is most likely to be a *capacitive **touchscreen and 1GHz processor*. The committee will be facing a tough task of incorporating these features at the same price of $35.
...
...

 then it will be a fortune amongst us those who are buying Ubislate7+.

Though it seems,a fairly remote chance...


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 3, 2012)

A 700 mhz processor and 256 mb ram wont be enough for games?even i can play the angry birds version in my old 5230 which is nearly takes half of my ram


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2012)

Good for music, pdf reading, working with office docs(not too demanding excel/powerpoint charts though), light browsing etc, absolutely no gaming.

I am going to buy this, for pdf reading mostly.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Ya, for normal usage like Internet (not with HD Flash videos), Email checking, using it as PMP, it is a very good deal. Also android market offers lots of apps to make your usage experience better. Buddy, it is just 3K and you won't get a touch screen phone at that price and here you're getting a complete Tablet with Calling capability.
> Although Resistive, different reviews have shown that the screen is very responsive to touch and can be used with ease.



No Android store for Ubistate 7+


----------



## rajeevk (Feb 3, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> U cannot get ipad 2 in rs 3000....at this price band it is a good deal



Exactly for low budget it is very good choice. All people can't afford a laptop or an iPad so *Aakash* is mainly for them.


----------



## Soumik (Feb 6, 2012)

This seems a lot value for money. Got one doubt... what chipset is inside this? ARM Cortex A8 proc? Thats a very decent one.. i mean its the same thing as in the likes of Nexus One and S, my Defy, and pretty much all of the high end single core cells. So, this shouldnt be bad rite? I mean technically, with its 256mb ram, shouldnt it perform close enough to Motorola Milestone.. Thats more than decent performance for a 3K price!!!


----------



## panacea_amc (Feb 6, 2012)

it wont install any application. I read it somewhere.


----------



## PurusH (Feb 6, 2012)

panacea_amc said:


> it wont install any application. I read it somewhere.



Yes, not all android applications, no gaming, very low battery backup it seems, hardly 2 hours.  It is good for only to upload photos and keep as Digital photo frame !

I read about Govt. scrapping Akash as it has very cheap components and looking other vendor.  IMO a good chineese tab for 6K will be better than this.


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2012)

By gawd, just use it to read ebooks, it costs 50% of a kindle and has colour display.


----------



## Soumik (Feb 8, 2012)

Cummon... I cant believe the chipset cant handle a little bit of load... I feel its pretty powerful and ppl getting the device should try sideloading some apps to see if they run properly...


----------



## Renny (Feb 8, 2012)

When is the release date? Many sites mentioned its release date to be by Jan end.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Any know Estimate hrs i can get if use it to view PDF doc only *,[in power management mode [W/LAN and data connection etc Turned off ]

Atm  on travel daily (~6 hrs )  , i am using my Nokia 5233 Touch screen Ph to read books 

any chance i get min 6 hrs bkup on Ubislate 7 +  with pure PDF reading  ?


Thank you in advance


----------



## ujjwal321 (Feb 8, 2012)

for 3000 even if it only plays video it's a bargain.. screen resolution is pretty descent for the price.. go for it.. don't look at what it can't do.. see what it can do for the price.. The price is too low to complain about anything..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 9, 2012)

^^Absolutely well said ujjwal321.
I just want to know mainly 3 questions about Ubislate7+; that Ubislate7+ is having Android 2.3(Gingerbread) as its OS.

1). Can we the buyers of this tablet,be able to upgrade to future versions of Android?

2). Also,can we download tons of "FREE" applications/tools  from Android Space?

3). Moreover the network provision is 2GB for Rs.98/- per month as stated by Datawind.Well,which ISP will be providing that service?


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Feb 9, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^^Absolutely well said ujjwal321.
> I just want to know mainly 3 questions about Ubislate7+; that Ubislate7+ is having Android 2.3(Gingerbread) as its OS.
> 
> 1). Can we the buyers of this tablet,be able to upgrade to future versions of Android?
> ...



1) no u cannot upgrade to future versions officialy but after rooting u can install custom roms

2) i think we can but many are saying that it doesnt support android market.. You can install apps thru .apk files which are easily avalible after a bit googling 

3) this is old info now all operators are giving 1gb usage


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^^Absolutely well said ujjwal321.
> I just want to know mainly 3 questions about Ubislate7+; that Ubislate7+ is having Android 2.3(Gingerbread) as its OS.
> 
> 1). Can we the buyers of this tablet,be able to upgrade to future versions of Android?
> ...


Not sure about 1 or 3 but 2, I doubt it, its a 3k tablet.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 10, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> 3) this is old info now all operators are giving 1gb usage



But at this price point?
 I mean are the operators willing to provide 2GB data usage at Rs.100/- ?


----------



## himanshu1114 (Feb 11, 2012)

Every one is happy about it.
But there is a very bad news that its delivery got delayed to april..
Those who booked it in december may get it in mid april...
Hope for its coming early..


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 11, 2012)

Its a ok type thing. One thing I cam to know from somwhere it wont have android market app but get jar app for java.

Reliance give 2GB for Rs 51 for 15 days. That means 4GB for Rs 102 for 30 days. I m using this plan in my mobile.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 11, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Reliance give 2GB for Rs 51 for 15 days. That means 4GB for Rs 102 for 30 days. I m using this plan in my mobile.



Not necessarily!!!
It's not so easy to deduce in a simple arithmetic way the charges of Internet by operators.
BSNL has a whole lot of head spinning and confusing "tariffs",still I use it.

And about, RELIANCE ???!!!


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 11, 2012)

I didn't get what you are talking about. But my arithmetic on internet charges ia pretty simple.

On PC: BSNL EVDO : 2.1 Mbps unlimited download : Rs 650 pm
On mobile : Reliance GPRS : 2GB / Rs 51 for 15 days (I don't even utilize 1 GB in mobile)


----------



## ajaybc (Feb 11, 2012)

My friend has a Chinese 'Dropad' tablet and Moto Droid phone. Most apps are not supported in Android market in the Dropad. But the workaround he use it is that, he first installs the apps on his phone. Then uses 'ES File Explorer' which is a free app to create backup of the app as an apk file. Then transfers it to the tablet and then directly installs it. And all of them work flawlessly.
I think it should work in Ubislate too.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 11, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> I didn't get what you are talking about. But my arithmetic on internet charges ia pretty simple.
> 
> On PC: BSNL EVDO : 2.1 Mbps unlimited download : Rs 650 pm
> On mobile : Reliance GPRS : 2GB / Rs 51 for 15 days (I don't even utilize 1 GB in mobile)



A little correction my Friend,
BSNL EVDO tariff is Rs.750/- p.m. for *unlimited* download,but Rs.650/- for  5GB(limited),according to  BSNL.

I have no intentions to hurt you or your sentiments regarding arithmetic/mathematics.If I do unknowingly, I am "sorry".

I wanted to know,if Reliance is providing GPRS: 2GB/Rs.51 for 15 days,*then does it **automatically change* to a Plan "tariff"  of Rs.102/- for 4GB?
I mean do ISP like Reliance or even BSNL/MTNL or Tata, etc. calculates as such?
Perhaps I am unaware.


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 11, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> A little correction my Friend,
> BSNL EVDO tariff is Rs.750/- p.m. for *unlimited* download,but Rs.650/- for  5GB(limited),according to  BSNL.
> 
> I have no intentions to hurt you or your sentiments regarding arithmetic/mathematics.If I do unknowingly, I am "sorry".
> ...



My friend you don't have full info., this scheme is for the very first few customers. I purchased EVDO in 2008. Then it was in testing conditions then and Rs 550 for unlimited. Then it was increased to  Rs 750 and for old customers, it is Rs 650. So mine is Rs 650.

Yes Reliance Rs 51for 2GB for 15 days. you have to renew it yourself again with Rs 51. They don't auto-renew or plan automatically changes. I am using it. Though now I deactivated it as I don't actually need internet in mobile.

I told you I am good in arithmetic


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 12, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> My friend you don't have full info., this scheme is for the very first few customers. I purchased EVDO in 2008. Then it was in testing conditions then and Rs 550 for unlimited. Then it was increased to  Rs 750 and for old customers, it is Rs 650. So mine is Rs 650.



^^Perhaps I am unaware.



bubusam13 said:


> Yes Reliance Rs 51for 2GB for 15 days. you have to renew it yourself again with Rs 51. They don't auto-renew or plan automatically changes. I am using it. Though now I deactivated it as I don't actually need internet in mobile.
> 
> I told you I am good in arithmetic



Yes,of course you are!


----------



## pramudit (Feb 12, 2012)

Aircel still gives unlimited internet for 98rs....
I was also excited about ubislate and pre booked on day 1 but its reviews were bad so i bought a samsumg galaxy y.....


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 12, 2012)

^^ Thanks pramudit for aircel info.
Reviews were bad on Ubislate7(Akash) Tablet,which most would refer as a *prototype* rather than the full device/gadget,according to various informations.It was also a developmental device.

Hopefully,Ubislate7+(also called Ubislate2) would be a final product onto itself,when it comes to masses...
But for that price (Rs,2,999/-) we must not expect to have all the bells and whistles,which the other "not so   cheap" tablets possess.Finally the Samsung Galaxy Tab ,Acer Iconia,etc. tablets belongs to the "premium + elite class" of I-Pads,not for common mass of people.


----------



## TheLetterD (Feb 12, 2012)

People looking for an E-Book reader should not buy this. No matter how cheap it is, its still an LCD display.
The reason the 'Kindle' is so special is because it has an *e-ink display
Which does not harm your eyes like all other screens do!*
A TV show is 1/2-1Hour max
A movie is 3 Hrs max
Imagine the damage caused to your eyes after reading a book on the aakash or any other tablet for 1 hour EVERYDAY!
The kindle isnt THAT expensive either!
If you know some one in the US you can get it for 80$
If not then for 5.6K on Junglee.com (Amazon's indian website)
AND the battery will last you 2 months of reading everyday for 1 hour!

And if you wanna read Comics or Magazines and youre looking for a color display I suggest you wait for a while. An e-ink color display ebook reader is gonna be launched soon. Either by B&N or Amazon!


----------



## iknowledge (Feb 13, 2012)

Common Guys....

At the price that it is being sold. It is a good deal...
Soon there will be more faster processors available at lower prices....

Its an effect of mass production....


----------



## Whistler81 (Feb 24, 2012)

OK guys, i wanted to know a few things: when can we expect the next version of UbiSlate 7+ ?? Will it be a _'good deal_' if I order now [25th Feb 2012] actually I don't want to order the older version if a new version is on the way.

I am basically going to read e-books and use our college's free WiFi.

another thing I wanted to know is how bad is it that the UbiSlate is not able to access the Android Market Store ? Is it a very big downside ? What do you think ? I have never used an Android device before. Will it be possible to upgrade the installed version of Android ? and get access to Android Market in any way. (I dont care about a camera on the device I really want the Android Market.)


----------



## vetdrchandan (Feb 24, 2012)

Whistler81 said:


> OK guys, i wanted to know a few things: when can we expect the next version of UbiSlate 7+ ?? Will it be a _'good deal_' if I order now [25th Feb 2012] actually I don't want to order the older version if a new version is on the way.
> 
> I am basically going to read e-books and use our college's free WiFi.
> 
> another thing I wanted to know is how bad is it that the UbiSlate is not able to access the Android Market Store ? Is it a very big downside ? What do you think ? I have never used an Android device before. Will it be possible to upgrade the installed version of Android ? and get access to Android Market in any way. (I dont care about a camera on the device I really want the Android Market.)



The New Ubislate 7+ supports android market


----------



## Whistler81 (Feb 24, 2012)

^^ is it available can you get me to its official page??


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Feb 25, 2012)

^^ there u go the official page here


----------

